# xsd pattern in java einlesen



## Nickolaus (10. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,

ich ich würde gerne aus einer xsd einige patterns auslesen damit ich die als items in ne combobox packen kann...
ich hab schon nen bisschen gesucht aber kann irgendwie nix brauchbares finden.
kann mir jemand vielleicht nen bisschen helfen und sagen wie ich die patterns da rausholen kann

vielen dank schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mai 2011)

Zeige mal eine Beispiel-xsd von dir und sage was du genau filtern willst, also was du daraus gerne in deiner Combobox anzeigen möchtest!

Bist du offen was externe Bibliotheken angeht oder eher eingeschränkt?


----------



## Nickolaus (10. Mai 2011)

hier is nen beispiel was ich da an patterns rausholen will

```
<xsd:simpleType name="terreintypetype">
		<xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
			<xsd:pattern value="Gras|Zand"/>
		</xsd:restriction>
	</xsd:simpleType>
	<!-- Grondtypetype -->
	<xsd:simpleType name="grondtypetype">
		<xsd:restriction base="xsd:string">
			<xsd:pattern value="Zacht|Hard|Steen"/>
		</xsd:restriction>
	</xsd:simpleType>
```
ich möchte gerne die einzelnen values als items in die combobox kriegen....

was  die externen bibliotheken angeht bin ich wahrscheinlich eher eingeschränkt da es sich um ein programm für die uni handelt... könnte aber auch gut sein das keiner merkt das ich ne externe bib verwendet hab^^


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mai 2011)

Tja, du könntest dann entweder einen ganz normalen xml Parser nehmen und evtl. mit XPath dir die Werte holen, oder einfach den Scanner in Verbindung mit evtl.
	
	
	
	





```
findWithinHorizon(pattern)
```
 benutzen (oder wenns zu kompliziert für dich ist/du kein Regex kannst, einfach Zeilenweise auslesen und schauen ob <xsdattern value=  vorhanden ist)

Da es eine Uni-Aufgabe ist, gibts jetzt mal keinen Code


----------



## Nickolaus (10. Mai 2011)

danke werd mich mal umschauen ob mir das hilft...
die alternative lösung für mich wäre nämlich das gesamte xml als array vom typ der hauptknoten da rauszuholen was mir als sehr ineffektiv erscheint.


----------



## eRaaaa (10. Mai 2011)

Deine alternative Lösung habe ich nicht verstanden, aber dein erstes Ziel sollte es sein die Aufgabe überhaupt zu lösen.

Also mit dem Scanner sinds maximal 5 Zeilen Code


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2011)

Hier findest du ein tolles EMF Modell um XML Schemata zu verarbeiten:
Eclipse Modeling - MDT - Home


----------

